# Cannot sync books to iPad, was always able to do it before.....



## Snoofie (Feb 7, 2010)

I've had my iPad for about two years and have never had a problem like this before. I have no idea what else to try or what the issue is, so I am hoping that someone here will have an idea.

I recently tried to sync some new ebooks to my iPad, like I've done countless times before. Went through the same steps as I always have (added the books to my iTunes library, selected them and hit Sync). But this time, not only did the new books not sync to my iPad, all the books that were already on there were removed!

The books (all 970 of them!) are still in my iTunes library. When I highlight "Books" under Settings on the left hand side of the iTunes menu, all of my books are there, no problem. "Sync Books" at the top is checked, and "All Books" below that. And when I click on Apply, the status at the top shows "Copying...", like it should. Basically, iTunes is telling me that it is syncing all my books. But they are not on my iPad. To add even more confusion, the status bar at the bottom of the iTunes window shows that there are 970 books on the device, when there are exactly eight on there at the moment. I can't figure out why none of the rest of them are syncing, or what is so special about these particular eight that they will show up, but none of the rest do.

As I said, this is a problem I've never encountered before. Up until yesterday I never had any trouble putting books on the iPad. 

I've gone through the syncing nine times, to no avail. I have no idea what is going on. This is not something that has ever happened before, and I am completely stumped. I don't think I'm doing anything wrong, but I'm lost as to what in the hell could be happening.

I have done a reset (i.e., held down the power and home buttons simultaneously.) The only thing I *haven't* done is restore the iPad, and that's a last resort for me, but I really don't want to do that unless it is absolutely necessary.

Does anyone have ANY ideas? I'm open to anything.

Oh...and just in case it's pertinent, I'm using iBooks. I've tried other ebook apps but I've not found one I like as much as iBooks....at least not until now. 

The iPad is running the latest version of iOS, in case that's relevant.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The iPad is running the latest version of iOS, in case that's relevant.


It may be relevant if this is the first sync you attempted since the 8.3 update.


----------



## Snoofie (Feb 7, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> It may be relevant is this is the first sync you attempted since the 8.3 update.


It wasn't. I've synced several times since the 8.3 update (and have added books since then). I've only been experiencing this issue since yesterday morning.


----------

